# Swimming, Guitar and Piano lessons in Antwerp



## amitdesilva (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
We are moving to Antwerp soon.
I am looking english speaking swimming teacher for my two boys. They are aged 8 and 5. 
If you know of someone please let me know.
Also looking for English speaking Piano and Guitar teachers.
Thanks for reading


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to try and contact one of the (many) expat groups in and around Antwerp. The American group is here: AWCA – American Women's Club of Antwerp but there should probably be a British women's group in Antwerp or an "International" expat group. These groups can be a handy resource for finding all sorts of English language activities and professionals.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

